# NZ inheritance advice



## Wayth (10 mo ago)

My husband is a New Zealander living in UK for the past 20 years. His father passed away a while ago and he is due to receive some money both from his late father's estate and also from the winding up of a family trust that he is a beneficiary of. 
Can anyone advise if either of these would be taxable in UK or need to be disclosed to HMRC? Neither are taxable in New Zealand.
Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I’ve moved your question to te tax forum.


----------

